# bosch in-line fuel pump for vr6 turbo



## drdubsvr6 (May 1, 2002)

Does bosch use a specific type of pump for turbo applications?


----------



## turboed'97 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: bosch in-line fuel pump for vr6 turbo (drdubsvr6)*

i would also like to know.bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.7T (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: bosch in-line fuel pump for vr6 turbo (drdubsvr6)*

http://www.jdsperformance.com/index.asp?initemuid=432&fcmd=item&inmake=all 








I don't know if this will work for you guys. I have a Ford 2.3 turbo, most people recomend the Walbro 255lph Hi-pressure running high hp(my stock pump is 88lph). My pump is in-tank, but I notice they sell an external one as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: bosch in-line fuel pump for vr6 turbo (1.7T)*

I run the Walbro in-line pump (GSL-392, 255 lph) and it's awesome. Here are my install pics: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=488999


[Modified by Marty, 11:21 PM 4-16-2003]


----------



## drdubsvr6 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: bosch in-line fuel pump for vr6 turbo (Marty)*

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: bosch in-line fuel pump for vr6 turbo (drdubsvr6)*

http://www.aptuning.com has a few of these for VR6T's whole kit with mounting brackets and all. they ship out everyday with UPS now.


----------



## sbiggi (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: bosch in-line fuel pump for vr6 turbo (purple-pill)*

what fitting size for the Walbro would I need for a 2.0??? 8mm barbed, 9mm???
seth


----------



## TommyC83 (Mar 24, 2000)

*Re: bosch in-line fuel pump for vr6 turbo (sbiggi)*

8mm barbed or 5/16 barbed


----------



## ROCCOBOOST (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: bosch in-line fuel pump for vr6 turbo (TommyC83)*

Use the fuel pump off of a 16v Scirocco. EIP uses them as the fuel pump upgrade on the VR6 turbos.


----------



## vfarren (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: bosch in-line fuel pump for vr6 turbo (ROCCOBOOST)*

That is a standard CIS pump that you can get off cars running CIS, or CIS-E, maybe CIS-E Motronic as well. They go for around $150. Some people complain they are too loud, but I can't hear them too much over the regular noise of my Rabbit









quote:[HR][/HR]Use the fuel pump off of a 16v Scirocco. EIP uses them as the fuel pump upgrade on the VR6 turbos.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: bosch in-line fuel pump for vr6 turbo (vfarren)*

Dyno proven 340 whp at 55psi/13.5 volts
- as always your results may vary


----------

